# Where would one find helix aspersa for sale in US?



## KevinsWither (Nov 4, 2015)

Like which will ship to Arizona without problems?


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 5, 2015)

Can someone answer? If you can private message me that would be fine.


----------



## Tenodera (Nov 5, 2015)

This species is apparently quite regulated in the US, but I'm assuming you know that. This site: http://www.shop.snailsinthemail.com/ is supposed to be the legalest way to distribute them, they seem to be government-affiliated or at least in close contact with the permitting authorities.


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 6, 2015)

I might try it. I do know that it is regulated a lot. But my plan was to buy some snails from that site, but I need to check if they ship to Arizona without any complications. Do they have some flaws?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 6, 2015)

I find them around here in Texas pretty often, you might find some in well watered neighborhoods there.  Look on the walls of homes as you go buy, I see them on exterior walls, they could easily be brought there in potted plants over the years.  There was a time when I looked into farming them and even subscribed to a newsletter about it haha, that was kind of crazy, never tried it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 7, 2015)

I live in Arizona. Which part of Arizona could I find them? Any large native snails?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't think there are any big ones in Az.  There may be Helix around in neighborhoods there, where people water their yard.  I don't think many do water much there though.  Snails often hitchhike on things when people move.


----------



## Dianna (Aug 3, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> they are highly regulated as they are evasive im.currently working with usda to open a farm feel free to contact me in the future


----------



## HrhDawn (Aug 23, 2019)

Galapoheros said:


> I find them around here in Texas pretty often, you might find some in well watered neighborhoods there.  Look on the walls of homes as you go buy, I see them on exterior walls, they could easily be brought there in potted plants over the years.  There was a time when I looked into farming them and even subscribed to a newsletter about it haha, that was kind of crazy, never tried it.


Hello. I see it's been awhile since the above was posted. I'm still hoping to make contact with you. I live in Texas. I'm starting a small scale snail farm. I looking for Helix Aspersa (both types) & Helix Pomatia. Hope to hear from you or anyone else in Texas for these snails please. Also anyone who may be farming snail on any scale here in Texas. Thank you All.

Hello. Would like to make contact with you regarding snail farming. Thank you. I'm in Texas.


----------



## KnoxO (Jan 20, 2020)

HrhDawn said:


> Hello. Would like to make contact with you regarding snail farming. Thank you. I'm in Texas.


Hey I'm from Missouri, I'm wondering if you're still open with helix pomatia?


----------



## HrhDawn (Jan 20, 2020)

KnoxO said:


> Hey I'm from Missouri, I'm wondering if you're still open with helix pomatia?


Hello KnoxO. Yes I am


----------



## HelloAll (Jun 17, 2020)

HrhDawn said:


> Hello KnoxO. Yes I am


If you still have any pomatia please let me know!


----------

